# Working on my Alaska fly box



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Make sure you have some pink wogs and some flesh flies


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Yup,got a few flesh flies done up from last trip.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ever throw a dry line w a wog for silvers ?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

No


Honyuk96 said:


> Ever throw a dry line w a wog for silvers ?


No, always wanted to. Unfortunately the streams 'll be fishing this August don't have silver runs, just chums, grayling,and large sea run dollies. There is a small chance I will hit a silver stream before I go home, depends on time. I do plan on skating some mice to see if I can entice those giant dollies that are present in the streams I will be fishing.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sweet !


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

It's a start


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep perfect


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Working on mine as well. Lot's of pink. After all the streamers are done I'm going to have a hard time switching over to small dries for the Grayling. The worst part will be the mice and wogs, I hate trimming deer hair.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

mfs686 said:


> Working on mine as well. Lot's of pink. After all the streamers are done I'm going to have a hard time switching over to small dries for the Grayling. The worst part will be the mice and wogs, I hate trimming deer hair.


My dry fly box is complete, nothing fancy. Grayling attack anything. A lot of fun to fish for.
I hate spinning and trimming deer hare for mice.
When and where are you going?


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> My dry fly box is complete, nothing fancy. Grayling attack anything. A lot of fun to fish for.
> I hate spinning and trimming deer hare for mice.
> When and where are you going?


Aug. 5th-12th Alagnak River, about 100 miles north of King Salmon. I'll be there after the King run but at the start of the Silver run. Target Species are Chum, Silver, Sockeye, Pink, Artic Grayling and Char and the local Rainbows. Rods, Reels and lines are all set, just need to tie a butt load of flies.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Been to Alaska the past few years for a 2 week missions trip. The last 2-3 days we have time to fish a bit I keep taking my fly rod but the other guys that go and the guys up there are pretty much all using spinning tackle. I have had the same experience that the grayling dont seem to be picky at all and can catch them all day everyday(though I have found a muddler minnow, or a large prince nymph work exceptionally well). But try as I might I have only connected with one dolly varden on a white rabbit strip streamer. Do you guys have any suggestions for patterns i should try?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

101thwacK said:


> Been to Alaska the past few years for a 2 week missions trip. The last 2-3 days we have time to fish a bit I keep taking my fly rod but the other guys that go and the guys up there are pretty much all using spinning tackle. I have had the same experience that the grayling dont seem to be picky at all and can catch them all day everyday(though I have found a muddler minnow, or a large prince nymph work exceptionally well). But try as I might I have only connected with one dolly varden on a white rabbit strip streamer. Do you guys have any suggestions for patterns i should try?


Where do you go and what time of Year. 
I have caught all the salmon species, lake trout, pike and grayling on a egg sucking leech. Bunny flys work well in all different colors.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Port Allsworth on Lake Clark typically the last week of July and first week of August. We have fished a lot of the rivers and streams flowing into the lake. It gets an excellent sockeye run. I was told its because it gets fed from both sides of the Aleutian chain by runs of fish. Anyway if i go this year it will be August 22-31 instead.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

101thwacK said:


> Port Allsworth on Lake Clark typically the last week of July and first week of August. We have fished a lot of the rivers and streams flowing into the lake. It gets an excellent sockeye run. I was told its because it gets fed from both sides of the Aleutian chain by runs of fish. Anyway if i go this year it will be August 22-31 instead.


You will be in prime time for rainbows and silver's.
Flesh flies
Egg patterns 
Pink wogs
Egg sucking leaches
Bunny flies
Marabou flies
Flash flies
Dolly llamas
Sculpin patterns
Beads 
Have lots of pink chartreuse cherise, purple,orange and black in your flys.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a good read and start 101
Incorporate movement and flash to your ties add weight to get the fly down to the fish and you'll catch fish.
http://www.alaskaoutdoorssupersite.com/fly-patterns


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

A fly box like this will catch fish during your time frame


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, I think I have enough.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> Well, I think I have enough.
> View attachment 301198


I don't know. I see open spots on that table.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks a bunch! I will definitely have to spend some time at the vice


----------

